# Topics > Entities > Personalities >  Sam Harris

## Airicist

Personal website - samharris.org

youtube.com/samharrisorg

facebook.com/Samharrisorg

twitter.com/SamHarrisOrg

Sam Harris on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Can we build AI without losing control over it? | Sam Harris

Published on Oct 19, 2016




> Scared of superintelligent AI? You should be, says neuroscientist and philosopher Sam Harris -- and not just in some theoretical way. We're going to build superhuman machines, says Harris, but we haven't yet grappled with the problems associated with creating something that may treat us the way we treat ants.

----------


## Airicist

Sam Harris on global priorities, existential risk, and what matters most

Jun 4, 2020




> Human civilization increasingly has the potential both to improve the lives of everyone and to completely destroy everything. The proliferation of emerging technologies calls our attention to this never-before-seen power — and the need to cultivate the wisdom with which to steer it towards beneficial outcomes. If we're serious both as individuals and as a species about improving the world, it's crucial that we converge around the reality of our situation and what matters most. What are the most important problems in the world today and why? In this episode of the Future of Life Institute Podcast, Sam Harris joins us to discuss some of these global priorities, the ethics surrounding them, and what we can do to address them.
> 
> Topics discussed in this episode include:
> 
> -The problem of communication 
> -Global priorities 
> -Existential risk 
> -Animal suffering in both wild animals and factory farmed animals 
> -Global poverty 
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Sam Harris: Consciousness, Free Will, Psychedelics, AI, UFOs, and Meaning | Lex Fridman Podcast #185

May 20, 2021




> Sam Harris is an author, podcaster, and philosopher.
> 
> Outline:
> 
> 0:00 - Introduction
> 1:48 - Where do thoughts come from?
> 7:49 - Consciousness
> 25:21 - Psychedelics
> 34:44 - Nature of reality
> ...

----------

